# V60-style brew whilst travelling..... Aeropress? Clever dripper?



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello,

I'll be travelling for a few weeks later this year and Im trying to figure out a travel-friendly method to match a V60 profile. I think a hotel kettle and lack of scales rules out the V60.

I've tried a few different Aeropress recipes so far, but nothing really comes close to the clarity I get with a V60. My coffee preferences are fruity, funky naturals.

Might a Clever Dripper better match the profile of a V60, whilst being a little more travel friendly?

Thanks !


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

The Clever Dripper would be quite travel friendly, but the Gabi Master A more so: it comes with a hardy case that it neatly packs away into. Fine for using with a regular kettle. Look up the recipe used on the YouTube channel Coffee with Carl.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

LukeH998 said:


> Might a Clever Dripper better match the profile of a V60, whilst being a little more travel friendly?


 Not really, Clever & Aeropress basically make the same kind of drink (immersion) that takes a lot more time to hit an extraction like a v60 hits in 2-4min.

Kalita Wave, Melitta & Wilfa pourover all can use a regular kettle (storing Wave filters on the go seems like an issue). Scales are small & light, just as important for any method.

Or, you could go for a double walled steel French press & steep long (60min), if you're careful you can avoid most of the silt.


----------



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

How can the Melitta, Kalita and Wilfa use a regular kettle but the v60 can't? Is it due to the flat bed? Or can I get good v60 results with a regular kettle? What's the science going on?

Thanks!

Luke


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

LukeH998 said:


> How can the Melitta, Kalita and Wilfa use a regular kettle but the v60 can't? Is it due to the flat bed? Or can I get good v60 results with a regular kettle? What's the science going on?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Luke


 There's less regulation in the v60 because of the big hole (so you need to pour at a more controlled rate). In the others the smaller hole(s) hold back the liquid, so you can grind finer, bloom & dump the water in fast. When I have tried this with V60 extractions were both low and inconsistent.

You can make OK-ish brews with V60 regular kettle, but you can make really good brews with V60 and gooseneck, or those mentioned & regular kettle.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Or, Hario sell the drip kettle air, currently on sale on their site, light, portable, plastic and a relatively controlled pour.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Phil104 said:


> Or, Hario sell the drip kettle air, currently on sale on their site, light, portable, plastic and a relatively controlled pour.


 I think this one works if you use a one or two pour method. I found there was not enough control for multiple small pours which kicked up a lot of silt and therefore bitterness.


----------

